# Anderes Forum www.gentooforum.de - wozu?

## Erdie

Ich wollte mal fragen, warum es ein zweites deutsches Forum auf www.gentooforum.de gibt wo dieses hier doch eigentlich genial ist. Ich finde es schade, weil die "Ressourcen" gespalten und dadurch weniger konzentriert werden. Hat das einen Hintergrund? Sind die Kameraden hier weggeforkt?

Erdie

----------

## amne

Schaust du hier im Archiv: www.gentooforum.de.

----------

## dakjo

ich zitiere da gerne Herrn Plate: *Quote:*   

> "Hallo! Ich glaub zwar auch nicht, daß irgendjemand hier weiß, wer oder was ein Lexx sein soll, und Zeit für Euch hab ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich wollte doch wenigstens schnell ne Domain anmelden, bevor sich dieses Gentoo-Zeugs so richtig rumgesprochen hat. Könnte mir jetzt bitte jemand den lästigen Kleinscheiß wie Programmierung, Contentkontrolle, Moderation und alles andere am liebsten auch abnehmen?"

 

Also einfach ein Spalter der gerne von der großen Community was abhaben möchte. Ich finde es nur naja löblich, das gentooforum.de noch nicht mit Werbung bis zum getno vollgedröhnt ist. Leider finden vor allem Deutsche-Newbies als ersts gentoo-forum.de da die Seite "nur" deutsch ist. Und somit finden Sie auch nicht den wahren Kern von Gentoo und suchen sich warscheinlich schnell ne andere Distri.

----------

## Erdie

Ahh, verstehe. Allerdings kann ich deren Motivation absolut nicht nachvollziehen, es sie denn, es handelt sich um eine Art Kontrollneurose.

Erdie

----------

## dertobi123

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ahh, verstehe. Allerdings kann ich deren Motivation absolut nicht nachvollziehen, es sie denn, es handelt sich um eine Art Kontrollneurose.

 

Du stellst die Frage im falschen Forum  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Wobei der Lexx das Forum mangels Zeit/Interesse schon vor einiger Zeit an irgendwen abgegeben/verkauft/wasweissich hat.

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ahh, verstehe. Allerdings kann ich deren Motivation absolut nicht nachvollziehen, es sie denn, es handelt sich um eine Art Kontrollneurose.

 

Naja, stell Dir vor Du willst selber mal großer Admin sein... hol Dir z.B. tolles-gentoo-forum.de (_noch_ frei!) und setze da ein Forum auf. Werbe fließig unter Gentoo-Usern damit und schwupp, über Nacht (oder halt was länger) hast vielleicht ein volles Forum. Nach einger Zeit kannst Du dann sicher sein werden die Leute denken Du hast Gentoo erfunden, weil Du hast ja das Forum und Du bist der Held. Dann schaltest im Optimalfall noch etwas Werbung auf der Seite, Du bist ja dann aus den Kinderschuhen raus und willst jetzt Geld verdienen... und dann, ja, dann kannst Du Dir endlich die Operation zur Verlängerung gewisser Körperteile leisten, die der Grund waren sowas aufzusetzen...

 :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

@slick kopfnick

----------

## Freiburg

dazu noch ein passender sinnloser Werbespruch:  "www.gentooforum.de da werden sie geholfen" und schon sollte der Rubel rollen klappt ja sonst auch  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Also,ich bin in beiden Foren aktiv (wie einige andere hier auch),und finde daran nichts verwerfliches.Was der eine nicht weiß,weiß vielleicht jemand anderer der gerade in einem anderen Forum aktiv ist.

Was da früher an Fehden ausgefochten wurde ist mir wurscht.Die Leute von früher sind ja wohl auch nicht mehr aktiv im gentooforum (ich kenne sie jedenfalls nicht).

Die Werbung nehme ich garnicht wahr und ist lange nicht so aufdringlich wie in anderen Foren.

Ich bin für Vielfalt und halte nichts von einem lEEt-Denken (nach dem Motto:"wir sind das einzige wahre,autorisierte,

schönste,schlaueste Forum").

----------

## dakjo

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Also,ich bin in beiden Foren aktiv (wie einige andere hier auch),und finde daran nichts verwerfliches.Was der eine nicht weiß,weiß vielleicht jemand anderer der gerade in einem anderen Forum aktiv ist.

 

Ich hasse Crosspostings. Warum nicht in einem forum belassen?

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was da früher an Fehden ausgefochten wurde ist mir wurscht.Die Leute von früher sind ja wohl auch nicht mehr aktiv im gentooforum (ich kenne sie jedenfalls nicht).
> 
> Die Werbung nehme ich garnicht wahr und ist lange nicht so aufdringlich wie in anderen Foren.
> ...

 

Ich halte allerdings auch nichts von zersplitterung. Leider wird sich die Linuxgemeinde immer weiter zersplitter. 

Alleine wieviele Linuxdistries es gibt. F0rchtbar. Da wird immer wieder das Rad neu erfunden als in anderen Distris versucht die sachen besser zu machen.

Tut mir leid aber ich lebe immer noch nach dem Spruch:"Gemeinsam sind wir stark."

----------

## amne

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Also,ich bin in beiden Foren aktiv (wie einige andere hier auch),und finde daran nichts verwerfliches.Was der eine nicht weiß,weiß vielleicht jemand anderer der gerade in einem anderen Forum aktiv ist.

 

 *Meine Wenigkeit im Jahre 2003 wrote:*   

> selbst der deutsche teil vom forum (den ich durchaus für sinnvoll erachte) bringt schon eine gewisse redundanz zum englischen, bei mehreren foren, mailinglists usw. wird sie halt weiter ansteigen. damit steigt der such-/leseaufwand sofern man beide foren mitverfolgen will.

 

Wenn man sich jetzt ansieht welche Themen hier und dort diskutiert werden bestätigt sich meine Befürchtung von damals durchaus. Schade eigentlich.

----------

## Louisdor

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Leider finden vor allem Deutsche-Newbies als ersts gentoo-forum.de da die Seite "nur" deutsch ist. Und somit finden Sie auch nicht den wahren Kern von Gentoo und suchen sich warscheinlich schnell ne andere Distri.

 

Na, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich dieses Forum hier, als ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe, am 14.12.2003 zuerst fand.  :Wink: 

Und, dabei geblieben bin ich bis heute auch. Ich bin mit diesem Forum hier sehr zufrieden und brauche kein anderes, zweites oder drittes ...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein gescheites deutsches Forum (oder auch Unterforum) ausreichen um sinnvoll arbeiten zu können!

Ciao

aleX!

----------

## l3u

Tut es ja auch, oder?

----------

## misterjack

Jo reicht es auch. Wenn ich beide Foren vergleiche, wird einem schnell klar, dass dieses hier qualitativ höherwertig ist. Also mehr Leute mit viel Ahnung. Und die Nähe zum internationalen Teil ist auch äußerst praktisch. Lösungen zu Problemen finde ich in erster Linie hier, aber nicht in dem anderen Forum

----------

## beejay

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Also,ich bin in beiden Foren aktiv (wie einige andere hier auch),und finde daran nichts verwerfliches.Was der eine nicht weiß,weiß vielleicht jemand anderer der gerade in einem anderen Forum aktiv ist.
> 
> Was da früher an Fehden ausgefochten wurde ist mir wurscht.Die Leute von früher sind ja wohl auch nicht mehr aktiv im gentooforum (ich kenne sie jedenfalls nicht).
> 
> Die Werbung nehme ich garnicht wahr und ist lange nicht so aufdringlich wie in anderen Foren.
> ...

 

Dann solltest Du dort einmal die Frage stellen, warum unliebsame Accounts bzw. deren Beiträge gelöscht werden. 

Du kannst auch gerne ein Eigenexperiment starten und einfach mal nachhaken ob gentooforum.de, ubuntu-forum.de und all die anderen nicht einfach nur Trafficakkumulatoren für linux-onlineshop.de sind. 

Und dann kannst Du einfach nochmal nachfragen, wieviel von Herrn Feiler (§igma) für die Übernahme von gentooforum.de vor - ich glaube - drei Jahren bezahlt wurde und wieviel vom Gewinn an den "Fanartikeln" an die jeweiligen Projekte gespendet wird. Und lass Dich nicht durch das Argument abspeisen "Ich mach das Geld nur um die beiden Server zu bezahlen, ich machs nur für die Community"

----------

## slick

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch gerne ein Eigenexperiment starten und einfach mal nachhaken ob gentooforum.de, ubuntu-forum.de und all die anderen nicht einfach nur Trafficakkumulatoren für linux-onlineshop.de sind. 
> 
> Und dann kannst Du einfach nochmal nachfragen, wieviel von Herrn Feiler (§igma) für die Übernahme von gentooforum.de vor - ich glaube - drei Jahren bezahlt wurde und wieviel vom Gewinn an den "Fanartikeln" an die jeweiligen Projekte gespendet wird. Und lass Dich nicht durch das Argument abspeisen "Ich mach das Geld nur um die beiden Server zu bezahlen, ich machs nur für die Community"

 

Hier mal eine kurze Recherche... möge sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen  :Wink: 

 *http://whois.domaintools.com/gentooforum.de wrote:*   

> Domain:   gentooforum.de 
> 
> Domain-Ace: gentooforum.de 
> 
> Descr:    Herbert Feiler 
> ...

 

(aber bitte hier nicht die Angaben von denic.de posten wir wollen ja nix verbotenes tun... "Die in der whois-Abfrage ersichtlichen Domaindaten sind rechtlich geschützt. Sie dürfen nur zum Zwecke der technischen oder administrativen Notwendigkeiten... ")

Auf gentooforum.de ist kein aussagekräftiges Impressum auffindbar, vergl.: http://www.impressum-recht.de/#2 obwohl anscheinend geschäftlicher Auftritt (s.o. Descr:    Linux-Onlineshop ) und Serverstandort Deutschland. Foren in Deutschland würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen, vergl.: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/23/23189/1.html etc.

Ok, schauen wir uns mal die Firma Linux-Onlineshop an. Erste Treffer bei Google: http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/

 *http://whois.domaintools.com/linux-onlineshop.de wrote:*   

> Type:     PERSON 
> 
> Name:     Herbert Feiler 
> 
> Address:   Bernecker Str. 79 
> ...

 

Ok, also sind wir schonmal hier richtig. Schauen wir uns mal das Impressum auf der Seite an:

 *http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/shop_content.php/coID/4/product/Impressum wrote:*   

> Betreiber der Internetseite
> 
> Der Betreiber der Internetseite www.linux-onlineshop.de ist die 
> 
> fidu Limited
> ...

 

fidu Limited UB Linux-Onlineshop also... scheint aber häufig die Adresse zu wechseln. Also eine anscheinend eine sehr große Firma die sich sowas leisten kann  :Wink:  Aber schauen wir mal weiter:

 *http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/shop_content.php/coID/4/product/Impressum wrote:*   

> Firmensitz England:
> 
> fidu Limited
> 
> 69 Great Hampton Street
> ...

 

Ok, werfen wir mal etwas Google an... es findet:

 *http://trendvoting.de/blog/index.php?itemid=50400 wrote:*   

> Kontakt: fidu Limited Bernecker Str. 79 D-95448 Bayreuth Pressekontakt: Herbert Feiler, Geschäftsführer Telefon: +49 (0) 9 21 - 50 89 639 Telefax: +49 (0) 9 21 - 50 89 638 E-Mail: hfeiler@mandriva.de 

 

hfeiler@mandriva.de? Schauen wir mal auf mandriva.de

 *http://www.mandriva.de/shop_content.php/coID/4/product/Impressum/ wrote:*   

> Mandriva Deutschland
> 
> fidu Limited
> 
> Bernecker Str. 79
> ...

 

Ok, lasse ich das mal unkommentiert, und schauen wir mal aufs Whois:

 *http://whois.domaintools.com/mandriva.de wrote:*   

> Type:     PERSON 
> 
> Name:     Charles Davant 
> 
> Address:   Mandrakesoft S.A 
> ...

 

Mandrakesoft? Achja... Mandrakesoft = Mandriva 

Ergebnis des 10 Minuten Streifzuges durch Web: 

Wir fanden diverse Firmen unter der gleichen Adresse, alle Herbert Feiler zuzuordnen... also fleißiger und geschäftstüchtiger Mann der häufig umzieht. Desweiteren läßt sich feststellen das er Mandrakesoft bzw. Mandriva zuzordnen ist. Wir fanden außerdem eine Firma in Großbritannien und eine in Frankreich. Mandrakesoft aka Mandriva betreibt also anscheinend indirekt ein Gentoo-Forum... interessant.

Ist schon komisch ... aber nunja, denken wir uns mal nix dabei, wir glauben ja nicht an Verschwörungstheorien...

 *http://www.golem.de/0301/23496.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 16.01.2003
> 
> MandrakeSoft beantragt Gläubigerschutz 
> ...

 

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-31926-highlight-.html wrote:*   

> Verfasst am: Sa Jan 25, 2003 4:02 pm    
> 
> Hallo, 
> 
> ich bin Lexx und hoste das Forum unter www.gentooforum.de ! ...  

 

----------

## gentop

Und wenn schon - was soll das kleine Forum da denn den offiziellen Gentoo-Foren schon anhaben? Die Foren auf forums.gentoo.org sind doch wesentlich besser und haben weitaus mehr Beiträge. Ausserdem findet man hier meistens das, was man sucht.

Also, nicht ärgern lassen  :Smile: 

//gentop

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte die Frage auch gestellt, weil ich auf dem ersten Blick das Gefühl hatte, daß dort das Kompetenzniveau unter dem des  hiesigen Forums liegt. Und damit meine ich auch den englischen Teil. Für mich spielt die Sprache, glücklicherweise, keine Rolle. Schon aus beruflichen Gründen bin ich gezwungen englisch zu sprechen und zu schreiben. Wenn man beider Forenteile nutzt, gibt es kaum noch ungelöste Probleme. Daran sieht man schon, daß eine Spaltung immer kontraproduktiv ist. Je mehr die Kräfte gebündelt sind, desto effektiver wirken sie.

Erdie

----------

## Knieper

@slick, beejay

Hab mich koestlich amuesiert. Neben den genannten:

mandriva.de

linux-onlineshop.de

bestwest.de

gentooforum.de

ubuntu-forum.de

fidu.de

hat er ua. auch:

linux-fanartikel-shop.de

linux-tests.de

kde-forum.de

linux-web.de

gnomeforum.de

slackwareforum.de

debian-forum.de

knoppix-forum.de

mandrake-forum.de

bsd-forum.de

kubuntu-forum.de

fedora-forum.de

unix-forum.de

Wirklich "geschaeftstuechtig" der Herr und so spendabel der Linuxgemeinschaft gegenueber - so viele gemeinnuetzige Foren...Last edited by Knieper on Wed Aug 16, 2006 3:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gentop

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> mandriva.de
> 
> linux-onlineshop.de
> 
> bestwest.de
> ...

 Wenn du schon dabei bist: neben denen und gentooforum.de hat er auch noch gentoo-forum.de (Bindestrich!)  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## Knieper

Die hab ich weggelassen. kdeforum.de, gnome-forum.de... hat er ja auch.

----------

## tost

Und es geriet ja schon in Verruf, besonders die Aussagen von tm130 sind recht interessant..

Gentooforum gehackt

tost

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Auf gentooforum.de ist kein aussagekräftiges Impressum auffindbar, vergl.: http://www.impressum-recht.de/#2 obwohl anscheinend geschäftlicher Auftritt (s.o. Descr:    Linux-Onlineshop ) und Serverstandort Deutschland. Foren in Deutschland würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen, vergl.: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/23/23189/1.html etc.

 

Ok, das mit dem Impressum nehme ich zurück, bevor mir noch einer einen Strick daraus dreht... es gibt 2 verschiedene Impressums (Impressen?), das eine hatte ich wohl übersehen.

http://www.gentooforum.de/jgs_portal.php?id=28

http://www.gentooforum.de/jgs_portal.php?id=33

----------

## .maverick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Impressums (Impressen?)

 Impressa  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Hähä,sehr gut recherchiert slick.

So ein undurchschaubares Geflecht an Domains und Firmen ist natürlich schon krass.Das hat mich noch nie so interessiert,ist aber eine Überlegung wert.

Als ich im Januar diesen Jahres mit Gentoo anfing,habe ich eine zeitlang beide Foren verfolgt.Und da hat mir der Ton im Gentooforum etwas besser gefallen.Mir kam es hier in einigen Threads so vor dass vor allem Gentoo-Anfänger ziemlich runter geputzt werden,wozu ich keinen Bock hatte.Bitte keine Diskussion darüber,war rein subjektiv,d.h. sieht jeder anders,beobachte ich heute nicht mehr so (teilweise ist es jetzt anders rum).

Ich habe mich dann später doch hier angemeldet,da ich merkte dass hier viele Experten posten und Lösungen teilweise schneller erarbeitet werden.

Trotzdem lebt ein Forum von den Postern und die können nichts für die Forenbetreiber.

----------

## slick

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Hähä,sehr gut recherchiert slick.

 

Ich hoffe einer der Leser nimmt es als Anregung und investiert mal mehr als ich mit nur 10 min., vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere interessante Dinge, vielleicht auch welche die Herrn F. in ein positiveres Licht rücken. Vorbindlich finde ich ja z.B. das er sich für den Aufbau des Irak stark macht oder Nutzern zu einer besseren Sicht verhilft, wahrscheinlich damit sie besser voten können  :Wink: 

 *http://www.gentoo-forum.de/ wrote:*   

> Partner: Ubuntu Forum - KDE Forum - Slackware Forum - Linux Shop
> 
> Linux Fanartikel Shop - Linux Forum - KDE Forum - Kontaktlinsen - Bilder voten
> 
> Online Preise vergleichen - irak aktien - PLAKETTE + SIEGEL - Online-Shop

 

----------

## Freiburg

Das mit der Zersplitterung ist schon richtig, aber man kann keinen daran hindern, warum sollte man auch. Zwei Foren zu folgen ist mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu aufwändig, also bleib ich in diesem. Das auf eine Person und eine Firme soviele Domains mit Foren angemeldet sind kommt mir allerdings etwas komisch vor und würde mir als nutzer auch nicht viel Vertrauen einflößen. Aber vielleicht bringen ein paar Recherchen doch noch Dinge ans Licht die man nicht erwartet hätte...

----------

## Knieper

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das auf eine Person und eine Firme soviele Domains mit Foren angemeldet sind kommt mir allerdings etwas komisch vor und würde mir als nutzer auch nicht viel Vertrauen einflößen. Aber vielleicht bringen ein paar Recherchen doch noch Dinge ans Licht die man nicht erwartet hätte...

 

Ich hab die Loesung gefunden - und nebenbei auch die Liste etwas erweitert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux / Unix / BSD Forum geparkte Domain
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

(Quelle)

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm das ist mal was neues Domainssammeln, lol

----------

## nikaya

Das mit den irak aktien stinkt zum Himmel.

----------

## amne

Also ich hab mir gleich einmal 5000000 Irakische Dinar für nur 5975 Euro gesichert. Selber schuld wenn du dir so ein Top-Angebot entgehen lässt.  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Gebt doch mal http://knoppix-forum.de ein ^^

Naja ist schon scheisse, dass alles auf reinen Kommerz hinausläuft.

Ich denke er schadet damit der Community mehr als das es nützt.

tost

----------

## slick

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind Domains aufzuzählen: http://www.cedega-forum.de/

und so fängt man dann am besten an: http://www.linux-bayreuth.de/mailingliste_archiv/msg00601.html

und auch interessant: http://www.openbc.com/hp/Herbert_Feiler/

----------

## nikaya

 *tost wrote:*   

> Gebt doch mal http://knoppix-forum.de ein ^^
> 
> Naja ist schon scheisse, dass alles auf reinen Kommerz hinausläuft.
> 
> Ich denke er schadet damit der Community mehr als das es nützt.
> ...

 

Mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen technischen Leckerbissen die Gentoo bietet,ein Grund für meine Entscheidung pro-gentoo war auch dass es wirklich noch frei ist,d.h ohne kommerziellen Hintergrund,praktisch "just for fun".Hatte also auch ein wenig philosophische Gründe.

Dass das Prinzip dann wieder unter der Hand ausgehebelt wird,ist bitter.Ist vielleicht ein wenig blauäugig von mir da heute ja fast alles nur noch dem Geld hinterher läuft,aber prinzipiell ist es sch*****.

----------

## think4urs11

und noch eine:

opensourceshop.de -> linux-onlineshop.de

----------

## tost

Alleine wenn ich schon die Rechtschreibung sehe, nicht das meine jetzt in irgendeiner Weise besser ist, aber wenn ich ein Projekt vorstelle bemühe ich mich doch zumindest ein wenig um eine korrekte Rechtschreibung, alleine schon der Seriösität wegen.

Grüße

tost

----------

## Martux

Also das www.kde-forum.org gehört dem Typ auch. Äußerst unseriös, wie ich finde. Wieso lässt wohl kde.org den Typ "ihre" Foren schmeißen? Und ich mache auch noch Werbung in meiner Signatur dafür   :Embarassed:  (gelöscht). Ein interessanter thread. Negative aufgefallen ist mir in den ganzen KDE-Foren übrigens auch schon Qualität und Reaktionszeit. 

Grüße, Marcus

----------

## slick

Übrigens die Forensoftware würde ich nicht weiterempfehlen. Hier im Forum kann man unerwünschte (Spam-) Links rauswerfen wenn die jemand im Forum postet, dort ist es ganz anders und muß dafür nichtmal im Forum gepostet sein...

http://www.kde-forum.org/redir.php?url=http://www.umweltdatenbank.de/lexikon/parasit.htm

Ich glaube man sollte mal den Hersteller darauf hinweisen, es würde sonst ja vielleicht sogar negative Effekte zeigen wenn jemand z.B. seine gigantische Pr0n-Linksammlung in so einen Syntax packt und das von Google indizieren läßt, von evt. XSS Attacken mal ganz abgesehen. Ich hoffe nur keiner kommt auf so eine Idee...

----------

## b3cks

@Slick: Das stimmt alles so nicht. Erstmal ist die Forensoftware Woltlab Burning Board (kurz WBB) sehr gut. Ich setze sie selber ein. Sie läuft sehr stabil ist einfach zu adminitrieren, man hat zuverlässigen und schnellen Support, es gibt viele "zertifizierte" AddOns, etc. und das für einmalig 29¤.

Links lassen sich sehr wohl entfernen, es gibt Filterfunktionen und man sogar unterbinden, dass generell Links eingefügt werden. Was unser lieber Überadmin Feiler einsetzt ist ein ReDirect-Script, welches nicht standardmäßig bei dem Forum dabei ist. Sprich es ist ein freies AddOn. Ob es sich dabei um einen "Anonymisierer" handelt, der den Referrer entfernt oder ein Counter/Statistik-Script für Outgoing-Links, wer weiß. Es gibt diverse. Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Foren von Feiler sowieso stark "gemoddet" sind. Vieles, was man dort findet, ist nicht Standard!

----------

